# Easy Way To Get Respect On Saints Row



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if i can get repect easly on Saints Row?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you done the durby mini game that is an easy way to get cash and respect.


----------

